
Ilne? Vilna? Wilno? Vilnius?: Place Names in Yiddish - tintinnabula
http://ingeveb.org/blog/vilne-vilna-wilno-vilnius-place-names-in-in-geveb
======
nkurz
I was recently trying to understand how my great-grandfather came to America,
and was perplexed to find census records listing him as coming from several
different towns in several different countries.

Eventually I realized that were all variations of Vilnius as it changed names
and countries through the years: from Russian, to Poland, to Lithuania.

Confusing me further were occasional references to Galicia, which I'd
previously only heard of as a part of Spain. I was somehow oblivious to the
former kingdom of the same name in Eastern Europe.

